# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  just for funnnnnnn

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*Equation 1

Human = eat + sleep + work + enjoy
Donkey = eat + sleep

Therefore:
Human = Donkey + Work + enjoy

Therefore:
Human-enjoy = Donkey + Work

In other words,
Human that don't know enjoy = Donkey that work.

++++++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ ++ ++* 
*Equation 2

Men = eat + sleep + earn money
Donkey = eat + sleep

Therefore:
Men = Donkry + earn money

Therefore:
Men-earn money = Donkey

In other words
Men who d'nt earn mony = Donkey

++++++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +*
*Equation 3

Women= eat + sleep + spend
Donkey = eat + sleep

Therefore:
Women = Donkey + spend
Women - spend = Donkey

In other words,
Women who don't spend = Donkey

++++++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ +*
*
To Conclude:* 
*From Equation 2 and Equation 3

Men who don't earn money = Women who don't spend

So Men earn money not to let women become donkey!
And women spend not to let men become donkey!

So, We have:
Men + Women = Donkey + earn money + Donkey + Spend money

Therefore from postulates 1 and 2, we can conclude
Men + Women = 2 Donkeys that live happily together*

**منقول**

----------


## diyaomari

حلو هههههههههههههههههههه

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا والله معقول  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

heheheheheeeeee
thnx

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوة عمار
يسلموا

----------


## عُبادة

على قولة هالواحد سوالفكو

----------


## زهره التوليب

funny :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ولك عمار سوالفك 

نازل فينا طس اكويشنات مشان تصل لهانتيجة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حلم حياتي

هههههههههههه

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

ما عجبتني الاكويجن

بس شكرا عمار لتعبك باشتقاقها

----------


## keana

حلوه بس مخطوبه

----------


## آلجوري

كل شي بيصير  :Db465236ff:

----------

